# Swapping Speedhub from non OEM to OEM



## flobach (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello Forum!
I want to convert my bike to an IGH. Still tossing up between Alfine 11 and Speedhub.

My question: Can the Speedhub be changed from non OEM to OEM?

Background: My current bike frame (99 Hot Chili Zymotic) has standard vertical dropouts, but in time I may want to upgrade the frame and buy a Speedhub specific frame...then the OEM version would be helpful (if I understand everything correctly).

Any ideas? Or should I grab an Alfine now, and when I buy a new frame then get the Speedhub?

Cheers for your help!


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

IGH are the best, up to five now 

Alfine or Rohloff - both have their good points but if cost is not an issue Rohloff is my first choice.

You change the axel plates over for different option on the Rohloff
If you have disc mounts I find the Rohloff Aftermarket CC/TS OEM2 Axle Plate Converter and Speedbone or Monkeybone (aftermarket caliper adaptor to replace the speedbone) the most versatile option and works with my G3 dropouts and is the only sensible option if you haven't got enough length to accomodate the 19mm dropout length needed for Rohloff OEM plate.
However I see no need to go OEM unless you still want rim brakes.
Theres also a torque arm solution but it's a bit nasty.

You need about 11-12 mm dropout slot for the Alfine torque washers.
Had to get some custom dropouts done for the Tazer to get the Alfine 11 to fit and will need to get something different made to fit the 3G dropouts.
Washers were ok on standard vertical dropouts on the NS Surge.

I hope this helps.


----------



## flobach (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for your reply -jes, this is what my dropout looks like (type 1, on the right):
https://www.hot-chili.com/images/hotchili/zubehoer/bremssaettel_gross.gif

The discussion thread re Monkeybone is here, as I didn't want that ugly torque arm sticking out somewhere
https://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/rohloff-speedbone-question-748166.html

So you're saying buy the Speedhub, get a monkeybone and the Axel Plate converter (like this one Rohloff Aftermarket CC OEM2 Axle Plate Converter ) ?


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok post mount frame and a minimalistic dropout.
Don't think you can get the Alfine to fit, but maybe measure the dropout you need about 11mm from the centre of the axel or 15-16mm to deepest part of the radius.
Even the Rohloff is going to be an issue.

Have you got an IS caliper and Post Mount to IS adaptor?

The speedbone attaches to the opposite side of the brake adaptor on IS tabs using long bolts to go through the speedbone and IS tabs and threads into the brake adaptor.
The round cutout of the axel plate fits around an alloy pin at the end of the speedbone.
If you have an IS caliper you may be able to attach there and maybe use the available longer axel plate for sliding dropouts (also on the SJS web site, the one you linked to is correct for an IS tab frame ) not sure if this may create torgue problems with the adptor and frame.

The Monkeybone is a 160mm rotor IS to Post mount brake adaptor with material cutout around the lower bolt area to create an interface that matches the speedbone pin (very neet solution) I've had Shimano and Hope adaptors machined to match the Monkeybone so I can run 203mm rotors.
Unfortunatley this will not fit your frame.

So I see your options as -
1. Use the torque arm - probably need to attach to seat stay.
2. Get a custom adaptor machined - maybe £50-80 about double I guess if your US based.
3. Upgrade your frame at the same time
4. Whats that hole to the top right of the dropout, does it take a bolt? if so and the distance is correct you may be able to fix a pin there to connect the axel plate too.

Good luck, just glad my buddy has his own engineering business


----------



## flobach (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for your input again, -jes!

Why don't you think the Alfine would fit? I have a Alfine 8 on my other bike (2011 Genesis Day One) and it doesn't seem like it needs much adapting, but maybe I'm missing something.

The Disc brake is an IS mount I believe.

I haven't bought anything yet, still sussing out what I need.

Trying to get in contact with Rohloff directly, and Hot Chili too, but they aren't replying (grrr!)


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't think the Alfine would work because from the picture there doesn't appear to be much of a slot for the torque washer to interface with.
But if you have an Alfine 8, it uses the same washes as the 11, so just try the wheel in your Zymotic frame to check the washers locate ok.
If it does the Alfine may be the easy solution.

Oh by the way when I try to google Hot Chilli Zymotic your posts are all over the top 10 results. 
Not sure why but I sort of remembered this frame from somewhere back in day, didn't realise it was a niche German brand.

So from the google search I suspected your one of the first to try fitting a Rohloff to a Zymotic  but then I thought hang on two German brands somebody has got to have tried it.
I eventually found this so a Zymotic and a Rohloff is doable.

Just gotta find out how the guy did it


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

The Genesis day one is sold with an Alfine option so the sliding dropout are used to accommodate the Alfine fittment requirements and chain tensioning.

Just looking at the pics its a road bike so the wheel probally won't fit in the Zymotic, so may just see how the torque washer sits in the dropout.


----------

